# Black Cloud choke tubes by Carlson, any thoughts?



## fishndinty (Aug 25, 2011)

I picked one up (mid-range) for a good deal today.  Thought it might be nice since it says it patterns all kinds of steel well as well as hevi and black cloud loads.

Anyone shot this choke before?  Is it decent?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 25, 2011)

NOT A BLACK CLOUD GUY..HATE THEM ..BUT THE HEAVY SHOT AND THE BCLOUD  ARE MADE BY CARLSON AND THEY ARE DEADLY THROUGH THEM CHOKES..I KNOW phill shots  with kicks now..i think you will be happy with the choke regardless


----------



## paulito (Aug 26, 2011)

I shoot the black cloud a good bit. my gun seems to like it better than other ammo i have tried. I wanted to buy an extended choke tube at least if not a black cloud one. So I patterned my gun without it and to be honest didn't see that spending money on a aftermarket choke tube would improve things that much. Would rather spend the money on more shells.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, the stock flush mod choke I was shooting wasn't patterning that great out of my high dollar shotgun (Hatsan Escort 3.5 inch)

I have no problems at all with the patterns that Remington's flush mod chokes shoot.  They are really nice and even.


----------



## folded77 (Aug 26, 2011)

I loooooooooove black cloud but it didn't like my factory choke just about destroyed my mod ..Definitly want to get that mid range choke.anybody know who has a good price on it


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Aug 27, 2011)

*I have the mid range choke*

I have that same choke it is awesome it gives you some really good range if you need it i shot a wood duck last year and it was atleast 50 yards....but if they are in your face you better be dead on them bc its coming out tight its a good choke if your wanting to try one for black clouds.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2011)

*I am not wild about Black cloud.*

but I do carry a Carlson Choke tube wrench in my pocket on my keys all the time. I have had great luck with my Carlsons choke tubes on the guns and shells I shoot.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 28, 2011)

killer elite said:


> but I do carry a Carlson Choke tube wrench in my pocket on my keys all the time. I have had great luck with my Carlsons choke tubes on the guns and shells I shoot.



The Black Cloud choke is just a titanium coated version of their regular mid-range choke.  I am sure I will like it well after the commentary!


----------



## CraigM (Aug 29, 2011)

Carlsons put out a good product


----------



## duckhunter06853 (Feb 12, 2018)

Since the black cloud carlson is just titanium plated is it better to go with the original? I found one solid review on them, https://thewaterfowlhunter.com/carlson-choke-tubes-review/ but if the only difference is the coating, it doesn't seem worth the extra money? thanks.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 12, 2018)

"Since the black cloud carlson is just titanium plated is it better to go with the original? I found one solid review on them, https://thewaterfowlhunter.com/carls...-tubes-review/ but if the only difference is the coating, it doesn't seem worth the extra money? thanks."

I have a mid-range Carlson bcloud for my Mossberg 935 and it does a good job.  They have changed the wad on the Bcloud, but #3's are deadly in my combination.  I shot about 13 different shells on that day between a friend and myself.


----------

